
Google updates its speech services for developers - Raj7k
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/28/google-updates-its-speech-services-for-developers/
======
woliveirajr
> The highlight of the release for many developers is probably the launch of
> the 17 new WaveNet-based voices in a number of new languages

I like having more options for the same language, and English is well served
in this point.

